# Arduino based lightning machine



## 8bit (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello everyone - new member here looking to see if anyone has tried to build a lightning machine with an Arduino board. I did a quick search and came across someone that said they built their own 12v lightning machine, but it didn't have details of the build.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a link to my blog and an explanation of my setup and wiring: http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-make-your-own-light-show.html

Her'es a video of it in action:


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by "lightning machine". Can you elaborate ?


----------



## 8bit (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry if I wasn't specific enough. I am looking at synchronizing flashing lights with a thunder sound track playing just like the "Firefly" or "Perfect Storm" devices - just using cheaper components. I don't know a lot about arduino (just learning), but it seems like it should be possible.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Check out Mikkojay's FourBanger thread

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41196

Sounds like it might work for you.

I did a Frakenstein Lab with light incorporated.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42163


----------

